# Tailgate Alaska 2010



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

Greetings,

We are honored to invite you to ride the best mountains and snow conditions of your life at *Tailgate Alaska 2010*. Come ride the Chugach this March and April and see the unlimited bottomless powder and mind-numbing peaks for yourself. Our goal is simple — to share the best of the best with you. 

Many pro riders will partake in the action — but each and every person finds a way to ‘epic out,’ regardless of skill level. In the downtime, it's all about moments shared amongst industry insiders, pros, and the avid enthusiasts in the basecamp on Thompson Pass. When the clouds clear, riders head off in all directions to ride the biggest, steepest and deepest peaks in the world. 

Alaskan Backcountry Adventures (ABA heli operations) will be flying skiers and riders to such infamous peaks as Berlin Wall, Python, School Bus, Bloodstain, Kiwi, RFS and many more. Other riders bring, or rent snowmobiles for easy access. 

According to event creator Mark Sullivan, “I’ve spent the last 20 years traveling the world chasing snow, and have yet to find anything better, let alone comparable to Valdez. I am honored to work alongside Alaska snowboarding pioneer Nick Perata to share the experience with you.” 

*Tailgate Alaska* is scheduled for March 26 - April 9, 2010. *The King of the Hill* snowboarding contest is slated for April 3, 2010 (with April 4th - 7th as weather days.) The two symbiotic events are the ultimate heli-boarding experiences to be had for all levels of snowboarders. 

For more information, check out www.tailgatealaska.com.
____________

Tailgate Alaska was formed in 2008 by Mark Sullivan (Media Knievel, founder of SNOWBOARD magazine, and former editor of Snowboarder Magazine.) Held annually on Thompson Pass (Valdez, AK) at the ABA heli operations base area. Nick Perata, known for his starring role in the feature film First Descent, hosts the Tailgate Alaska basecamp and its webcast series.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

NOTED: from another thread that this is the best place to snowboard, IN THE WHOLE WORLD! ha ha just maybe... it also has a pucker factor of 10


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey thats the place I ride.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

 I'm jealous.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Well what dates are you going to be in Alaska. HAve you ever hit up the Valdez road run .


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

WOw, this looks amazing... I'm reading the tailgate alaska website now.

Might be something I can shoot for in 2011.

sadly, money isn't the only debilitating factor for me; it's mostly endurance and fitness. I had no idea how hard riding REAL powder is, until I was in it at Winter park this year; they opened up the highest lift, and the powder was only about a foot or two thick, but MAN it was a struggle! My legs needed a break every few hundred yards... not to mention the altitude. There is ZERO forgiveness for letting your nose get too low 

:'(


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

kri$han said:


> WOw, this looks amazing... I'm reading the tailgate alaska website now.
> 
> Might be something I can shoot for in 2011.
> 
> ...


I don't think its an issue there. Alyeska and Thompson pass are < 5000 ft


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

Snow conditions in alaska can not be predictable in alaska , and the 34 inch base is at the bottom sea level. 88 at the top. Turnigan was prime in december .
I got a 01 800 rmk for BC. I'll try and be around , but we'll see where the snow is. The conditions in fairbanks suck.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> I called Alaska Airlines and have changed my itinerary to coincide with these dates. what looks to be the weekend of Mar 26th, 27th and 28th.....:thumbsup:


That will be the opening weekend of Tailgate Alaska. On friday night, we will have a reception at the Totem then move on to the Pipeline where Salem will play. On Saturday afternoon, the Fish Frye will go down in town then Jesse Cross at the Pipeline. On Sunday, we will be tailgating on the pass. We will have 2 yurts, our tent, a cabin, some kind of sweet BBQ set up and the Alaskan Brewing beer garden if full swing..

Should be a good time to come to the event. Also, feel free to add yourself to the Facebook event page... we are going to have an amazing crew of people up there this year.

Login | Facebook


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Im really thinking hard about this. Looks like something I shouldn't pass up and hey flights from DC to AK aren't so bad if I book now haha


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

You sir are an evil temptress!


----------

